#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  How to introduce yourself shortly to an unknown person?

## Grace

If you meet any new person in your way or travel.At that time how will you introduce yourself to that person within 2 minutes? If you have any to tips for short introduction, please share them with me.

----------


## Dhara

If I meet new strangers while I am travelling, I'll say my name and place + my passion. I don't know is it correct or not. But I do like this.

----------

